# Is this Oliver Knott tank achieveable by an amateur?



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Dont see why not. Looks to be all simple, easy to grow plants.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Very low light seems to be the "secret" here.


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

Wasserpest said:


> Very low light seems to be the "secret" here.


yeah the lighting is only 0.8 wpg


----------



## Michael in Texas (Jul 27, 2010)

This design would work well as a soil-based Diana Walstad tank.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I think Frank from ADG said it, but I could be wrong... But someone said that one of the things that separates many "average" tanks from the better scapes is quality of aquascaping materials. 

Everyone has access to quality materials now... ADA, Green Leaf Aquariums, and numerous other places sell quality wood, quality tanks, quality stones, and quality substrates. Selecting the right materials seems to be a big chunk of making the best scape...

Slow growing, low light, easy plants like these are more about either being patient and letting them grow in or buying/cultivating very large portions to start. Often we as hobbyists seem to buy much less than we really need, likely in an attempt to be frugal.


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

what is the purpose of UV light in this tank?


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

I believe it can be done. The other thing I think makes the difference between a lot of the pro tanks and amateur tanks is artistic vision. In this case it's being able to see an accurate end result before and during setup. This is something I feel I've struggled with, especially when comparing my tanks to others on here. I often have ideas of what I want a tank to look like, but it hasn't often turned out the way I've planned, even though I've enjoyed most of my scapes. I've gotten better with experience through trial and error. My other error, personally, has been lack of patience to just let it grow in and look as good as it can. Good Luck!

Josh


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

can totally be done, those plants are super easy to keep, I think the secrets are low light and taking your time with the hard scape


----------



## Manshrimp (Dec 6, 2010)

The UV light takes care of problem diatoms such as the dreaded "green water". Since that tank has such low lighting, it is probably more for "just in case" scenarios. UV lights are usually hooked up to the filtration system and can be turned on with a timer or only when needed.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

The 18w uv should stop any green water from happening/better water clarity/much less chance of an infection in the tank.

I run the same thing myself and I wish I had bought it sooner


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

HolyAngel said:


> The 18w uv should stop any green water from happening/better water clarity/much less chance of an infection in the tank.
> 
> I run the same thing myself and I wish I had bought it sooner


 i figured that too but i am wondering if it also kill nitrifying bacterias etc.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

x2h said:


> i figured that too but i am wondering if it also kill nitrifying bacterias etc.


No the nitrifying bacteria stays in the tank on the decor/substrate and mainly, in the canister filter


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

OIC. is there a way to install one that's stand alone? i am getting a xp3 which doesn;t come with a UV device.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

X2H,

There are models that can be connected online with your filter. There are stand alone models, petsmart sells one. There are some that can do both. I have a Gamma which can be inline and comes with a plumbing kit that let's you configure it for hanging on the tank. I use that for occasional use, put it away when done.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Oliver Knott is a brillant scaper, but I don't think that tank is over-the-top nor is it meant to be. He even says in the objective "And the most important: Reproducibility for everybody." 

I think he means that from setup thru maintenance. If you look at comparison pic from 1 week to 3 months, there is growth, but not that much. The growth is slow, but so are any problems that will occur with those tank specs. The pics only show the tank up to 3 months of age so we really don't know how it would do 1 to 2 years if that was the objective. BTW it should also be noted that he's performing weekly water changes even though the tank is low light, no ferts/co2. 

My only concern with a tank like that running minimal light would be viewing. Will it be bright enough to enjoy the color of the fish and plants.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't underestimate the skill of Oliver Knott, when it comes to aquascapiing. That tank looks great for two reasons, in my opinion. One is the very good basic aquascape. The other is that he has kept it very clean, and did a great job of photographing it. Keeping the tank clean is something we all can do, just by being willing to follow a strict routine for tank maintenance. Good photography skills can be learned by anyone, eventually. But, aquascaping is an artistic endeavor, which some of us have a lot more difficulty with than others. It too can be learned, but if your artistic talent is limited, your aquascaping skills will always be a bit limited too. There is more to it than just tossing stuff into the tank:biggrin: I find that people who do a really good job with aquascaping are largely unaware of their talent - they think any of us could do it. Like good singers think we all can sing if we try.....yeah, sure!

Fortunately, a well planted aquarium is inherently beautiful, so even those like me, who are lost when it comes to aquascaping, have a beautiful tank when we put the effort into it.


----------

